# Peeing within 1st 24 hours



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

Last time I gave birth my son would not pee. I don't remember how long it finally took him, but it was well over the 24 hour mark they want to see at the hospital. He seriously was on the boob the entire time in the hospital, but would not pee. I had to use a nipple shield, so I was really worried if he was getting any. I pumped, and supplemented him with the little expressed colostrum I had, but that didn't work, he still wouldn't pee. They finally pushed me to give him formula. That made him pee. But I was wondering if there is any way around this next time. Does anyone have any info about babies not peeing within the first 24 hours? I'm wondering if there is anything I can do differently this time around.


----------



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

hmm- just wanted to chime in that my dd peed right after she was born. right after. like she came out, peed on the midwife, and then was brought up to my chest so I'm not sure that it has anything to do with ingesting fluids... I guess the hospital wants to make sure that all the organs are working well, but I don't really know. They do swallow fluid, and pee in utero.


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

my DS did the same thing, he peed shortly after the 24 hour mark - totally soaked through a newborn disposable diaper .. my hospital didn't freak out or make us supplement .. i was freaking out way before they were - apparently he was just holding it in .. gotta watch carefully too cause sometimes they pee right after birth or during the first bath or something and you miss it ..


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *etsdtm99* 
my DS did the same thing, he peed shortly after the 24 hour mark - totally soaked through a newborn disposable diaper .. my hospital didn't freak out or make us supplement .. i was freaking out way before they were - apparently he was just holding it in .. gotta watch carefully too cause sometimes they pee right after birth or during the first bath or something and you miss it ..

same here..DS didn't pee or pass the meconium until after the 24 hour mark. I was also worrying but he peed and pass the meconium a few hours after the mark. DD did everything within the 24 hours..so I guess just different babies.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I would try things like taking baby in a bath/shower, running water to hear, etc., before supplementing. Actually, I'd never supplement just because baby wasn't peeing, unless there were other clear signs of dehydration. Taking the diaper off can help, too. I know my DSs would pee more, whether it was the cold air hitting them or the warmth of the sun when we sat outside to get some light.

It does take some time for their bodies to regulate after birth, so taking a little longer than what they want is probably not a big deal.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Moved from I'm Pregnant to Birth and Beyond.


----------

